# Ariens Grand Sierra 2200 Steering Cylinder



## Greg Webb (3 mo ago)

I have an Ariens Grand Sierra 2200 with a leaky hydraulic steering cylinder. Ariens has discontinued it. I either need a new cylinder or a re-build kit for it. Can anyone tell me where to go for these?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Greg, welcome to the forum.

Partstree seems to have parts for the cylinder. I randomly picked a Grand Sierra 2200 for the attached, but you will have find your serial number to get the correct parts diagram:









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Spent several years working shop floors for just about every major waste company in the Country. There's is not a day go by that you're not dealing with hydraulic cylinders either leaking, or by passing internally. Of course the answer is to re-pack the cylinder. Packing kits are expensive for what you actually get and are basically o-rings and backing rings, although some cylinders do run actual "Piston Rings" on the hydraulic head. O-rings/backing rings are pretty much universal according to size. The secret to sourcing hydraulic "packing parts" is to have the correct tool(s) to measure the seals/o-rings. Parker Hannifin makes hydraulic sealing parts for just about every hydraulic component you can imagine. They also make a tool that every professional hydraulic guy needs to measure and convert size to their part #s. Of all the weird tools I have accumulated over the years, the one I get asked about the most is my Parker # 887-300. I don't know why, once you see one, it's pretty damn obvious the purpose. That link Big T sent you has the o-ring sizes you need except for the main "Head Seal". Find a local Parker Distributor, use those sizes, and you can buy those packing parts for under $10. To ID the "Head Seal", the guy at the counter, will probably break out a 887-300. When you're looking for hydraulic packing components.... Size is everything

There is a Parker O-ring Catalog posted in the Resource Section of this Forum that will help you understand how to ID and order o-rings and backing rings for just about any hydraulic component










O-ring Cone


----------

